# Are you hungry



## Soto (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey guys...

These two pictures are from my last photo session.  I shot them for a client in San Juan Puerto Rico.  The restaurant's name is Old Harbor Brewery... the make their own beer and is great.

*Labster Plate*






*Fried Calamaries*





Check out my other food photographs at *my Flickr*


:thumbup:


...


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 24, 2008)

Oooo yeah! Looks mouthwatering.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 24, 2008)

Great shots! Looks like they were though a lightbox.


----------



## snedelchev (Apr 24, 2008)

it looks delicious! mmmm


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 24, 2008)

Yummy. Man, now I am hungry! LOL


----------



## craig (Apr 24, 2008)

Good work. Nice soft light and I like the angles. Only thing is the brown sauce in the calamari reflected the light. Next time try and flag that portion of the shot with a black card or anything to keep the light from hitting it.

Love & Bass


----------



## Soto (Apr 24, 2008)

craig said:


> Good work. Nice soft light and I like the angles. Only thing is the brown sauce in the calamari reflected the light. Next time try and flag that portion of the shot with a black card or anything to keep the light from hitting it.
> 
> Love & Bass



Hey thanks...

You know... I have another picture of that plate where I didn't reflect the light in the sauce and I still like this one more... I don't know why because it brakes the rules but I like this one better...

...


----------



## craig (Apr 24, 2008)

Ultimately It's up to you and the client. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Soto (Apr 24, 2008)

craig said:


> Ultimately It's up to you and the client.
> 
> Love & Bass



Yep... the client has the final word...


----------



## Margie28 (May 5, 2008)

I like the way you took this photo! It's really mouthwatering!


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (May 5, 2008)

Great shots, the lighting on the second one throws me a bit - a little glare on the condiments - but the composition's great.


----------



## photographedmemories (May 9, 2008)

Yummy!


My maiden name is Soto.


----------



## Soto (May 9, 2008)

photographedmemories said:


> Yummy!
> 
> 
> My maiden name is Soto.



WOW... So we probably are family?... :hug::


----------

